# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  اريد اسماء كتب تحدثت عن احمد شوقى

## المصراويه

السلام عليكم لو سمحتو اريد اسماء كتب تحدثت عن احمد شوقى سواء تحدثت عنه بمفرده او مع شعراء اخرين وارجو التوضيح هكذا
اسم الكتاب...........
اسم المولف............
الطبعه.........سنة الطبع..............
ياجماعه الكلام ده مطلوب منى فى البحث ارجوكم ساعدونى

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هذا مسرد لبعض الأعمال التي ألفت حول أمير الشعراء أحمد شوقي:
احمد شوقى : بين الموروث والفردى 
التطاوى ، عبدالله
القاهرة : دار الثقافة العربية ، 2008
احمد شوقى فى المصادر والمراجع 
عبدالهادى ، محمد فتحى، 1943-
الكويت: مكتبة الكويت الوطنية، 2006 
احمد شوقى : صور ووثائق 

الكويت : مؤسسة جائزة عبدالعزيز سعود البابطين للابداع الشعرى ، 2006

الالهام و فن الشعر عند امير الشعراء احمد شوقى 
بودولاموت ، انطوان
الكويت : مؤسسة جائزة عبدالعزيز سعود البابطين للابداع الشعرى ، 2006

التراث والمعارضة عند احمد شوقى 
التطاوى ، عبدالله
القاهرة : دار غريب ، 1997 
اسلاميات احمد شوقى : دراسة اسلوبية نقدية 
سعاد عبدالوهاب عبدالكريم العبدالرحمن
القاهرة : سعاد عبدالوهاب عبدالكريم العبد الرحمن ، 1985

احمد شوقى امير الشعراء 
سليم ، جمال
القاهرة : الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب ، 1975

شوقى و حافظ فى مرآة النقد 
عبدالمطلب،محمد
القاهرة: المجلس الأعلى للثقافة، 2007

ديوان شوقى : توثيق وتبويب وشرح وتعقيب 
الحوفى ، احمد محمد
القاهرة : دار نهضة مصر لطبع و النشر ، 1980-1981

وطنية شوقى : دراسة ادبية تاريخية مقارنة 
الحوفى ، احمد محمد
القاهرة : الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب ، 1978
شوقى فى عيون معاصريه 
عبدالوهاب ، سعاد
الكويت : مؤسسة جائزة عبدالعزيز سعود البابطين للابداع الشعرى ، 2006
الاندلس بين شوقى وأقبال : دراسة فى الادب الاسلامى 
المصرى ، حسين مجيب
القاهرة : الدار الثقافية للنشر ، 1999

موقف شوقى و الشعراء المصريين من الخلافة العثمانية 
القبانى ، عبدالعليم
القاهرة : الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب ، 1988

اسلاميات احمد شوقي : دراسة نقدية 
عبدالكريم ، سعاد عبدالوهاب
القاهرة : مكتبة مدبولى ، 1987

الدراما بين شوقى واباظة 
الصيفى ، اسماعيل
الاسكندرية : دار المعرفة ، 1979

مع شوقى 
محمود ، معاوية حنفي
[د.م : د.ن ، 19--]

----------


## سكلوع

مما أستحضره الآن أنَّ للعلامة المؤرخ والأديب الشاعر الحضرمي عبد الرحمن بن عبيد الله السقاف ( توفي سنة 1375هـ) تأليف بعنوان : ( النقد الذوقي لأبيات شوقي ) ، لعله مطبوع إن لم  أهم ، وعموما قد ذكرته بتفصيل في كتابي : ( الخمير المفتوت معجم المصنفات الواردة في إدام القوت ) ، وهو ليس قريبا مني حال كتابتي ؛ لعلي أنشط نقل ما فيه قريباً ، وعموماً السيد السقاف ممن يرى تفوق شاعر النيل حافظ إبراهيم على شوقي ، ويتحفظ على تلقيبه بأمير الشعراء .

----------


## أبو الطيب المتنبي

وهناك كتاب للأستاذ أحمد عُبيد في ذكرى ( حافظ وشوقي ):
ج1:
http://www.4shared.com/file/49198135/19559d1c/obid.html
ج2، ج3:http://al-mostafa.info/data/arabic/d...le=i003550.pdf
وهنالك كتاب للأمير شكيب أرسلان ( شوقي أو صداقة أربعين عاما)
وكتاب للأستاذ محمد صبري السربوني ( الشوقيات المجهولة )
وكتاب الديوان للعقاد والمزني نقد فيه العقاد شوقي نقداً لاذعاً ـ كعادته في النقد ـ.
http://www.4shared.com/file/80002386/beac02f/_____.html
وتجد أيضاً نخبة جيدة من شعره الوطني في كتاب المؤرخ عبد الرحمن الرافعي ( شعراء الوطنية في مصر ):
http://www.al-mostafa.info/data/arab...ile=015566.pdf
وهنالك بعض الفوائد في ذكريات الشيخ على الطنطاوي عن شعر شوقي.
ولطه حسين كتاب عنهما:
*حـــــافظ وشـــــــــوقى 
طــه حســـــــــــــ  ين
ط الخانجى بالقاهرة

http://www.4shared.com/file/17098298/4cce11ee/*
ودونك هذه المقالة:
*جولة في شعر أحمد شوقي الإسلامي الوطني*
لم يكن أحمد شوقي الذي عاش في عصر شهد تغلغل النفوذ الأوروبي إلى قلب المنطقة العربية، سوى الابن البار لعصره فارتبط بهموم مجتمعه وآماله وآلامه، لذا نراه قد شهر سيفه محارباً محاولة الغرب تسريب ثقافته ولغته وتقاليده ومظاهره وتقريبها إلى عقول الناس بحيث تصبح نمطاً عادياً ينسيهم واقعهم وحضارتهم ويشدهم إلى «التفرنج» والتغريب الذي كان له الأثر الكبير في العديد من الدعوات والدعوات المضادة من اصلاحية وتجددية واسلامية وعربية إلى جانب دعوات الالتصاق بالغرب. وقد شهد شوقي الثورة العربية وسقوط السلطنة العثمانية والحرب الكونية الأولى وسيطرة الانجليز على مصر وقيام الحركات الوطنية التي توجّت بالثورة العربية الكبرى وبالثورتين العراقية والسورية وثورات الجزائر وتونس وليبيا والمغرب وكانت بذور النهضة العربية القومية قد أخذت تتبلور منذ أواخر القرن التاسع عشر.
ـ حياة شوقي:
وسط هذه الأجواء الحبلى بكل أمر جديد، ولد شوقي العام 1869م حيث قضى طفولته وقسماً من فتوته عند جدته لأمه، وعندما بلغ شاعرنا عتبة الشباب، تأثر بمحمود سامي البارودي من المحدثين وبالشعراء العباسيين من أمثال المتنبي وأبي تمام والبحتري كما تأثر ببعض أدباء الغرب، وعندما ألحقه والده بمدرسة الحقوق، لم يتابعها بل التحق في قسم الترجمة، وفي هذه المرحلة المهمة من حياته اتصل اتصالاً مباشراً بأستاذ في اللغة العربية الشيخ محمد البسيوني البيباني، الذي أفاده لغوياً بفضل كونه شيخاً أزهرياً.
وبعد تخرجه من قسم الترجمة عيّن موظفاً في قصر الخديوي توفيق الذي أرسله إلى فرنسا ليكمل دراسته في الحقوق والأدب معاً. وتعتبر هذه المرحلة ذات مؤثرات ثقافية وشعرية من حيث اطلاع شاعرنا على الحضارة الغربية وآدابها. ولدى عودة شوقي إلى مصر اتصل بالخديوي عباس الذي خلف أخاه المتوفي توفيقاً. فقربه منه وأرسله إلى سويسرا ليمثل مصر في مؤتمر المستشرقين وعندما قامت الحرب العالمية الأولى، خلع الانكليز الخديوي عباساً وعينوا مكانه السلطان حسين كامل وصدر الأمر بنفي شوقي إلى اسبانيا بسبب مهاجمته الانكليز. وفي عام 1919 عاد إلى مصر التي استقبلته استقبالاً حافلاً واختير عام 1927 عضواً في مجلس الشيوخ وكرّس في نفس العام أميراً للشعراء، وفي الرابع عشر من تشرين الأول عام 1932 توفي الأمير المتوج فرثاه شعراء العرب بأحلى القصائد الخالدة.
ـ الأثر الإسلامي:
لا يمكن الحديث في تلك الفترة عن أي اتجاه اسلامي أصيل متجدد خارج ما طرحه الأفغاني ومحمد عبده ولا نظن أن شوقي كان يحبذ هذا التيار، خاصة وإن الدولة الإسلامية كانت عالقة بين مطرقة الأتراك الضعفاء وسندان التغريب، لذلك نرى كيف سادت النزعة الاسلامية في مصر على كل الروابط حتى أوائل القرن العشرين وكان من البديهي اعتراف المصريين بسلطة الخليفة التركي عليهم؟، حتى إن أحمد عرابي، حينما ثار على فساد الحكام والحكم في مصر وعلى تغلغل النفوذ الأجنبي، لم يفكر بالخروج على السلطان أو عدم طاعته. وكانت الأحداث المتسارعة بسبب المسألة الشرقية تتلون بلون ديني عند معظم الكتاب والمفكرين في الشرق والغرب معاً.
وكان الشعراء يمدحون الخليفة ويشيدون بفضله وحرصه على إعلاء كلمة الدين وكانوا يرون إن الخليفة هو موحد المسلمين والمدافع عنهم يقول شوقي في ذلك:
رضي المسلمون والاسلام فرع عثمان. دُم فِداكَ الدوامُ
ايه عبدالحميد جل زمان أنت فيه خلافة وامامُ
عمرٌ أنتَ، بيد أنك ظل للبرايا وعصمة وسلامُ
عالم لم يكن لينظم لولا إنك السلم وسطه والوئامُ
وكان يرى شعراء هذه الحقبة في الخليفة المنقذ الذي عليه واجب المساعدة ورعاية شؤون المسلمين ويعاتبونه إذا تخلف، وفي هذا يقول شوقي:
عالي الباب، هزّ بابك منا فسعينا وفي الناس مرام
نستميح الإمام نصرا لمصر مثلما ينصر الحسام الحسام
فلمصر ـ وأنت بالحب أدرى ـ بك يا حامي الحمى استعصام
وإلى السيد الخليفة نشكر جور دهر أحراره ظلام
وعدوها لنا وعودا كبارا هل رأيت القرى علاها الجهام
ويقول شوقي في قصيدة «ضجيج الحجيج» التي رفعها إلى السلطان عبدالحميد، شاكياً اضطراب الأمن في الحجاز بسبب تمرد شريف مكة:
ضجّ الحجيج وضجّ البيت والحرم واستصرخت ربها في مكة الأمم
قد مسّها في حماك الضر فاقض لها خليفة الله، أنت السيد الحكم
وعندما ينتصر الأتراك في حربهم مع اليونان عام 1897م يرتفع صوت شوقي مشيداً بانتصار الترك الذين أعلوا راية الاسلام وصانوا خلافته:
بسيفك يعلو الحق والحق أغلب وينصر دين الله أيان تضرب
رفعنا إلى النجم الرؤوس بنصركم وكنا بحكم الحادثات نصوّب
ومما لا شك فيه أن للاسلام والمسيحية أثراً عظيماً في شعر شوقي، فالاسلام أوحى له قصائده الشهيرة: «نهج البردة والمدائح النبوية» والمسيحية أوحت له الكثير من المقتطفات الرائعة فهو يقول في «الأندلس الجديدة»:
عيسى سبيلك رحمة ومحبة في العالمين وعصمة وسلام
يا حامل الآلام بعد هذا الورى كثرت عليه باسمك الآلام
وقد قاده تقديسه للديانتين إلى نظم قصيدة في مسجد «آيا صوفيا» أحسن فيها بقوله:
كنيسة صارت إلى مسجد هدية السيد للسيد
كانت لعيسى حرماً فانتهت بنصرة الروح إلى أحمد
ـ الأثر الوطني:
كان عصر شوقي على المستوى الاقليمي صراعاً شعبياً مصرياً ضد الانكليز، تمثل في ثورات أحمد عرابي ومصطفى كامل وسعد زغلول ومصطفى كامل ضدهم، وقد لقي الشعب المصري أصنافاً من العذاب على يد جيش الاحتلال الانكليزي، من هنا نرى عاطفة شوقي الوطنية الصادقة حيث أنشد قصيدته التي حيا بها الوطن بعد عودته من منفاه قائلاً:
ولو أني دعيت لكنت ديني عليه أقابل الحتم المجابا
أدير إليك قبل البيت وجهي إذا فهت الشهادة والمتابا
ويقول في قصيدته «توت عنخ آمون»:
هذا المقام عرفته وسبقت فيه القائلين
ووقفت في آثاركم أذِنُ الجلا واستبين
وبنيت في العشرين من أحجارها شعري الرصين
ولشوقي مطولة تزيد على مائة وخمسين بيتاً في نهر النيل وهي من إحدى القصائد التي تأخذ عليه في سياق اقليميته حيث يقول:
أين الفراعنة الأول استذري بهم عيسى ويوسف والكليم المصعق
الموردون الناس منهل حكمة أفضى إليه الأنبياء ليستقوا
الرافعون إلى الضحى آباءهم فالشمس أصلهم الوضيء المعرق
وطبعاً لا يجوز أن نلصق بالشاعر تهمة الاقليمية أو الفرعونية بسبب قصيدة أو قصائد كتبت في مرحلة كان الاستعمار يحاول فيها القضاء على الهوية وعلى الانسان وذلك بتحويله إلى مقلد يستهلك كل حضارة الغرب دون النظر إلى واقعه، إلى جانب التأثر بالدعوات الوطنية والاقليمية في أوروبا وانتقال أثرها إلى الشرق عبر البعثات المتبادلة. والذي يؤكد عدم اقليمية شوقي ذلك الفيض من أشعاره الذي يشارك فيها الدولة العربية همومها ومظالمها ومن أهمها قصيدة «تحية دمشق»:
قم ناج جلّق وأنشد رسم من بانوا مشت على الرسم أحداث وأزمان
بنو أمية للأنباء ما فتحوا وللأحاديث ما سادوا وما دانوا
كانوا ملوكا سرير الشرق تحتهم فهل سألت سرير الغرب ما كانوا
عالين كالشمس في أطراف دولتها في كل ناحية ملك وسلطان
بالأمس قمت على الزهراء أندبهم واليوم دمعي على «الفيحاء» هتان
مررت بالمسجد المحزون أسأله هل في المصلى أو المحراب مروان
ونحن في الشرق والفصحى بنو رحم ونحن في الجرح والآلام إخوان
وفي قصيدته «نكبة دمشق» أبان الثورة السورية نجد أصالة الروابط وعمق الأسى حين وصل إلى مسامع شاعرنا أخبار دمشق وهي تئن تحت قنابل المستعمرين:
سلام من صبا بردى أرق ودمع لا يكفكف يا دمشق
دم الثوار تعرفه فرنسا وتعلم أنه نور وحق
وللحرية الحمراء باب بكل يد مضرجة يدق
ـ أسلوب شوقي:
تأثر شوقي في حياته وشعره بالظروف السياسية والاجتماعية التي كانت سائدة في البلاد كذلك تأثر بالحياة الأوروبية وبالشعر الأوروبي، وبهذا نصبح أمام رجلين مختلفين لا صلة لأحدهما بالآخر، فأحدهما مسلم يقدس أخاه المسلم ويجعل من الخلافة الاسلامية قدساً مقدساً ومحافظاً على اللغة العربية، والآخر رجل دنيا متسامح ساخر من الناس وتقاليدهم:
رمضان ولى هاتها يا ساق مشتاقة تسعى لمشتاق
وقد جدد في اللغة وهذا ما يوضح لنا ازدواجيته:
1 ـ أثر التراث العربي القديم على نفسه وقد حاول أن يعيش شاعراً عباسياً في القرن العشرين وهذا واضح في قصائده وأسلوبه وتقرّبه من السلاطين.
2 ـ احتلال الانكليز لمصر جعل شوقي خصماً لهم مما جعله المعبر عما يجول من آمال وآلام عند أهل الشرق قاطبة.
3 ـ إذا كتب قصيدة فهو لا يشير إلا بأبيات عن المناسبة وأكثر الأبيات في الحكم والوصف.
4 ـ له عاطفة اسلامية وعاطفة وطنية.
5 ـ أشاد بالاسلام لإيمانه بمعانيه، وتعجب هنا إزاء ترفه وأحياناً اسفافه.
6 ـ شعره عربي متجدد ولم يتأثر بالغرب إلاّ قليلاً.
7 ـ كان كثير التحدث عن الأتراك والخلافة.
8 ـ غلوّه في الألفاظ كان أكثر من غلوه في المعاني وموسيقاه الشعرية هي لبّ إبداعه.
9 ـ لا نستطيع أن نشتم من قصائده أي تحيز لأي فكر أو اتجاه عدا ما كان معاصراً.
10 ـ يعلق شوقي بالشباب الآمال.
-----------------------------
* مجلة الموقف/العدد السابع /1983م

----------

